# Hard/soft reset



## Lowell1123 (Feb 7, 2020)

Ive just got my model 3 performance. Im just curious of the hard/soft reset that if i ever need to any reset would i lose any of my software updates?


----------



## Lowell1123 (Feb 7, 2020)

And a follow up question. Doing any reset will this wipe out all info and data and really restore my car back to factory settings? Lose my new updates? And if i do lose my updates how do i get those back?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I don't believe you lose software updates if you reboot the computer, they are staged to the car then await you to apply them. If you do a factory reset the last software that was applied to the car is still the software that will be there after the reset.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

With a Tesla, the term "hard reset" seems to be pretty overloaded. Let's disambiguate a little.


There is the "two scroll" reset which just reboots the media computer and touch screen interface. There should be no data loss with this.
There is the "two scroll + pedal" reset which only works in park. This reboots the media computer as well as the drive computer. Again, there should be no data loss.
There's what I'm going to call the "penthouse reset", which is more of a brute force reset that also resets all electronic breakers. This process _should't_ result in data loss, but since you're effectively "yanking the power cord" I recommend you close out of everything you can before doing it. E.g. don't be playing music or watching something in Theater when you do this one. In fact use the touch screen to go to Safety & Security > Power Off first.
There's a Factory Reset (good video here) which you'd probably do when selling the vehicle. With this you'll of course lose all settings but you shouldn't lose the latest software updates.
There are special resets that only a service center can do. I believe these can potentially roll back to previous updates in case there's ever a problem with a software rollout. But I imagine the need to do this should be quite rare.
Finally, there's a sort of "soft reset" that happens when you upgrade form HW2x to HW3. Tesla migrates the majority of your settings for you, but I've read that some minor settings might be missing. The new computer might also be an update or two behind if the service center doesn't do the latest updates as part of the install. In that case, just give it time to catch up.

Hope that helps!


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

You forgot the power down reset - use the power down item in the Safety and Security menu, and then sit in the car without touching anything for 3-5 minutes, until all the little sounds have stopped. The press the brake pedal to restart.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I think I get the gist of what the OP is asking. To keep an answer short, the MCU in the Model 3 behaves more like an overgrown tablet or smartphone than a PC. The OS itself is generally not corruptible and doesn’t need to be ‘reinstalled’ or restored.


----------

